# Irregularly shaped egg



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi guys, Iris just laid an egg today, a few hours ago. This is the first in her clutch so far. What worries me is that it's oddly shaped, and it was striated when I candled it. Since it's brand new and the first egg, she hasn't begun incubating yet so I can't tell whether it's fertile or not, although she and Fred haven't had an unfertile egg yet. 

*D*o you guys have any advice on what to be feeding her? She's on zupreem pellets for parakeets right now (they won't eat the bigger cockatiel ones) and a seed mix, along with egg sprinkled with ground eggshell twice a week and veggies, sprouted seeds. I just bought some of the kaytee natural pellets, which she loves to eat when soaked with hot water. I also just got some brewers yeast. 

*C*an anyone tell me how often to give brewers yeast to breeding birds and how much to feed them at a time? 

I'm really worried about her. She's as active as ever right now, but I've had a bad experience with egg-bound birds and I don't want that to happen to her.

She hasn't had problems with her first 2 clutches, and the only thing I've changed since then was that I switched her to the zupreem pellets after last years clutch. :/


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Here's the better picture


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I had this problem for a while, there were a number of things I did which eliminated oddly shaped eggs completely and I'll list them here:

1. Started providing UVB full spectrum light 10 hours a day from a featherbrite bulb.

2. Fed broccoli and kale every day with a few other goodies.

3. Mixed a pinch of brewers yeast with their pellet bowl (the food bowls are quite large.)

4 Mixed a small amount of soluble mineral grit with the pellets as well (this has oyster shell in it)

5. Cut back feeding seed to two or three times a week.

I like to think it was a combination of all the above, but if it were any one thing it doesn't stand out among the rest.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

...


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Thank you darkel777 and srtiels. I have another question: if the egg were to be fertile, would it end up being an assist hatch? In other words, does this egg require special attention around hatching time?


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

Fredandiris said:


> Thank you darkel777 and srtiels. I have another question: if the egg were to be fertile, would it end up being an assist hatch? In other words, does this egg require special attention around hatching time?


No, most of the time it should hatch like any other.


----------

